# DIY 180-220G stand



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

What have you guys used? I assume 2x4's would work with this, I want to save some weight so I'm trying to avoid 2x6's, as I know a 2x6 would be overkill.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I used 2x4 for my 180. With intelligent design, they are more than substantial enough. Mine is set up so that there are 7 verticals, 4 along the back, and 3 along front in order to allow room to get my sump in and out without disrupting the tank itself. Meaning, there is a 3' wide span on one half of the front. I used 2x3 as cross members to allow extra clearance.


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sweet picked up my lumber today, what size screws did you use for the 2x4's? I bought some 3", but they seem too long to go through two 2x4', I assume 2 1/2" would work.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I relied more on joinery and gluing than screws, used lap joints where possible, so screw length mattered less. You are right though 2.5" is a better bet than going through with 3's.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

smoothie17 said:


> What have you guys used? I assume 2x4's would work with this, I want to save some weight so I'm trying to avoid 2x6's, as I know a 2x6 would be overkill.


You could easily use 1x4 select or quality grade pine. Problem with 2x4s is they tend to not be straight and they are usually not as well dried and can warp just sitting for a few days in your garage or house.

Use pocket screws and glue to attach everything together.


----------

